# Collaboration/Working in Groups



## atlys (Jan 23, 2011)

In a couple of classes I've taken here at school, a few of them allow collaboration with another student on homework assignments. While it isn't required to collaborate with other students, I'm aware that eventually collaboration will most likely be a necessity in the future, so being comfortable with it is a good skill to have.

I avoid collaboration because I feel like I won't have anything to offer, that I'll basically be following other students' lead. Whenever I'm working with someone else on a homework assignment, I feel like I'm the slowest in the group. I don't know if it's because I'm not smart or because of social anxiety, but either way I'm always uncomfortable.

Has anyone else had the same types of difficulties? Has anyone gotten over the fear and avoidance of collaboration? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## natty8 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, I understand what you mean. This term I'm taking this class that is required for graduation and it's mainly group work throughout the whole term. What sucks about this class is that as part of our project, we have to go out into the community, talk with total strangers and get in contact with community partners and collaborate with them :no

So we just got into groups and my group happens to be the largest group (7 people) so while we're brainstorming ideas for our project, everyone was shouting out their ideas and they seemed to be enjoying the project but I was the only one who didn't say anything. 

I don't know if I didn't find the topic interesting or it's because of social anxiety but in a group project, I always never have anything to contribute, so I just follow what other students say. I feel bad most of the times because I'm afraid that my group will think that I'm not participating or I just didn't care enough to input ideas.

You also said that you felt like the slowest in the group, I feel the same way too. I don't know what it is, but maybe it's the pressure of having to understand the concept or whatever we're learning about right away. Everyone seems to be able to understand things quickly and on the spot but for me, I actually have to sit down and think it over at my own pace... or maybe I'm just a slow learner.

anyway, I totally know what you mean so I try to avoid all group work if possible.


----------



## atlys (Jan 23, 2011)

natty8 said:


> You also said that you felt like the slowest in the group, I feel the same way too. I don't know what it is, but maybe it's the pressure of having to understand the concept or whatever we're learning about right away. Everyone seems to be able to understand things quickly and on the spot but for me, I actually have to sit down and think it over at my own pace... or maybe I'm just a slow learner.


Yeah spot on. I have a pretty good GPA, but I still doubt my abilities and intelligence. It's also why I'm always reluctant to talk to professors and other students: they'll just think I'm dumb.

I think I'm gonna schedule an appointment with the universities counseling center tomorrow morning and see what they can tell me.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

At least that's somewhat optional. For two of my classes we have to work in groups for a presentation. Luckily, the actual topics are individually assigned and we can do our own research, but we have to get together and actually shoot a video for the project.

And as if this on it's own wasn't bad enough...because I have the same professor, I have to do the same project in both classes. 

My group members for one class are totally unresponsive and I can already tell this isn't going to go well. Then there's the awkwardness that would ensue if I tried to switch groups, I'd rather just avoid it all, it's what I'm best at.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Blah! I hate group projects, especially if it's the "pick your own group projects" cause I always feel like I have to get pushed on to some one elses group which makes me feel like an outsider even more :-/. Randomly assigned groups I can deal with cause eveyone is usually alittle shy and awkward cause they don't know each other, but if its partner time I go into super ultra panic mode lol


----------

